# Epic Minecraft Creations.



## gifi4 (Apr 6, 2011)

Post or link to *YOUR* Minecraft creations, video or just images, both are good.

I'll be posting a few pics later, I just want to fix a few things first.


----------



## prowler (Apr 6, 2011)

http://gbatemp.net/t243867-minecraft


----------



## Sausage Head (Apr 6, 2011)

That topic is about the Tempcraft servers.

I made an east-asian type of house, but I don't have the latest pictures as I doubled the house in size.
(it's ~18x18 + 9x18 first floor + 9x18 basement)
and it has a small farm house, but nothing has grown yet


----------



## Arfiol (Apr 6, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> That topic is about the Tempcraft servers.
> 
> I made an east-asian type of house, but I don't have the latest pictures as I doubled the house in size.
> (it's ~18x18 + 9x18 first floor + 9x18 basement)
> and it has a small farm house, but nothing has grown yet



TL;DR without a visual.


----------



## Quanno (Apr 9, 2011)

hmm...


made a house at a mountain:


Spoiler












and made a floating lava island:


Spoiler











I'm working on a maze atm, but that's it...


----------



## SukhjinderSingh (Nov 24, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y-ICphbxQCo


----------

